#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: jw-a61pm-d2 دامپ بایوس

## rastin28

لطفا اگر کسی دامپ بایوس مادربرد jw-a61pm-d2 رو داره قرار بده . ممنون :jw-a61pm-d2 دامپ بایوس:  :jw-a61pm-d2 دامپ بایوس:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

